# [SOLVED] Computer restarts



## scaryscar6 (Jul 7, 2012)

Okay, I have extensively tested this, and the game 'Rust' is the ONLY game that makes my PC restart. It is rare I accumulate 10 minutes of playing time before it happens. I have looked it up and I couldn't find anybody else with the same problem so I'm not sure about this one. This doesn't happen with any other game, even on the highest settings (Even tried Battlefield 4, still nothing). It happens on both versions (Normal and experimental). My PC temperatures for this are around the same as every other game. 70C for my GPU, around 60 for my CPU and motherboard.
My PC specs:
MSI Z87-G43 GAMING motherboard
Intel i7 4770k
EVGA GTX 780 Superclocked
850W EVO labs PSU
2x4GB DDR3 1600Mhz Kingston Blu Red
Seagate Barracuda 2TB (Rust is installed on this)
Samsung 840 EVO 120GB

The restart does not create a dmp file. 
I have tried an older driver for my graphics card.

Thanks for any input!


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: Computer restarts*

Have you tried to reinstall the game?


----------



## scaryscar6 (Jul 7, 2012)

*Re: Computer restarts*

Yeah, I've tried that.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: Computer restarts*

Let's take a look at your system temperatures. Follow this guide here: 

How to check your system temperatures | Tech Support Forum


----------



## scaryscar6 (Jul 7, 2012)

*Re: Computer restarts*

This is idle:











This is after playing Bioshock Infinite for 5 minutes:


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: Computer restarts*

Are you running the game via Steam?


----------



## scaryscar6 (Jul 7, 2012)

*Re: Computer restarts*

Yes, I am


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: Computer restarts*

See if this helps:

https://support.steampowered.com/kb_article.php?ref=2037-QEUH-3335


----------



## scaryscar6 (Jul 7, 2012)

*Re: Computer restarts*



Masterchiefxx17 said:


> See if this helps:
> 
> https://support.steampowered.com/kb_article.php?ref=2037-QEUH-3335


Didn't help


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

*Re: Computer restarts*

There are several reports of the game crashing in the Steam forums a few months ago, but no solutions given - it appears to be a problem with the game rather than hardware, software or drivers.

Computer crashes after playing this game for a while :: Rust General Discussions
Causing my PC to turn off/Crash :: Rust General Discussions

Your temperatures all look good, but the +12V is fluctuating between 12.232 at idle and 11.616 stressed. Ideally, it should be around 11.9 to 12.1V at all times. Check the reading in BIOS.


----------



## scaryscar6 (Jul 7, 2012)

*Re: Computer restarts*



koala said:


> There are several reports of the game crashing in the Steam forums a few months ago, but no solutions given - it appears to be a problem with the game rather than hardware, software or drivers.
> 
> Computer crashes after playing this game for a while :: Rust General Discussions
> Causing my PC to turn off/Crash :: Rust General Discussions
> ...


I'm not even sure what that is, what do I need to check?


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: Computer restarts*

Do you know how to enter the BIOS?


----------



## scaryscar6 (Jul 7, 2012)

*Re: Computer restarts*

Yeah I know how to enter the bios, I'm just not sure what I need to check when I get into i.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: Computer restarts*

Look for the voltages. They will be labeled 12V, 3.3V, 5V, and VCORE.


----------



## scaryscar6 (Jul 7, 2012)

*Re: Computer restarts*

I'm not 100% sure, but I think this at the bottom is what you were talking about?


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: Computer restarts*

Yes! That is what I was looking for.

Everything seems to be in good shape with your PC. I have a feeling this is a game issue.


----------

